# Die besten Platten-Reviere



## Der Himmel (9. März 2009)

Hallo, ich will mitte April für 1 Woche Urlaub an der Küste machen. Wobei ich mich auch mal mit der Plattfisch-Fischerei versuchen will. Nur leider habe ich keine ahnung wo die Chancen auf Platten besonders gut sind.......

Hoffe ihr könnt mir ein paar Tipps geben, ob Nord- oder Ostsee spielt eigentlich keine Rolle......

Danke im vorraus|wavey:

mfg Himmel


----------



## ronnyvanoohlen (9. März 2009)

*AW: Die besten Platten-Reviere*

Also ich empfehle dir Rerik (Steilküste "Teufelsschlucht", Meschendorf, Wittenbeck und Kühlungsborn). Diese Reviere befische ich seit 14 Jahren mit sehr gutem Erfolg...


----------



## Der Himmel (9. März 2009)

*AW: Die besten Platten-Reviere*

Vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort. die genannten orte habe ich gefunden, aber was hat es mit der Teufelsschlucht auf sich? ist das der gesamte bereich entlang der küste?

Hab gleich noch ein paar Fragen

Was kann ich mitte April dort für Fisch erwarten? Und welche Angelmethode ist empfehlenswert?

Ist ein Boot notwendig oder kommt man auch vom Ufer an den Fisch?

mfg himmel|wavey:


----------



## ronnyvanoohlen (9. März 2009)

*AW: Die besten Platten-Reviere*

Also auf Höhe der Seebrücke in Rerik ist reiner Sandstrand ohne Rinnen ect. Die Teufelsschlucht ist aus dem Grund so interessant, da es dort Rinnen, steinigen Grund, ect gibt, wo alleineschon die erste Rinne bei 50 - 60 m liegt. Somit kommst du ohne Probleme vom Ufer aus dicht zum Fisch. Und noch ein Tip von mir in Sachen Brandungsrigs: Mach keinen Perlenschnickschnack an die Mundschnüre. Erfahrungsgemäß geht da nicht viel. Ich fische immer selfmade Brandungsrigs mit 2 Haken über dem Blei, wo die Mundschnüre des unteren Hakens locker mal 60 cm lang sein darf. Die Mainline des Rigs habe ich ca auf 1,20 m Länge. Das ist mein persönlicher Tip. Damit hab ich schon einige grosse Platten auf die Flossen gelegt...

"Und welche Angelmethode ist empfehlenswert?"

Also in Rerik schwöre ich auf das Brandungsangeln mit Watti´s.

Also wen du im April hier aufschlägst, wird sicher der Dorsch wieder gut gehen, Hering, Platten und wenns zu der Zeit schon warm genug ist und der Hering gut da ist, wirst du auch Hornhechte antreffen. Natürlich nicht gerade zu verachten die Meerforellen...;-)


----------



## Der Himmel (9. März 2009)

*AW: Die besten Platten-Reviere*

Also liegt die Teufelsschlucht im gesamten Gebiet zwischen Meschendorf und Wittenbeck?

Wie finde ich am besten solch eine Rinne, gibts da eine Möglichkeit um zu erkennen ob ich sie getroffen habe oder nicht? Oder spielt das keine große Rolle? 
Du hast gechrieben das dort steiniger Grund ist, ich dachte immer das Plattfische nur im Sand "liegen"|kopfkrat

Vielen Dank für die Tipps


----------



## hans albers (9. März 2009)

*AW: Die besten Platten-Reviere*

moin,

schau doch mal hier:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=149160

da gehts genau um die gegend..

greetz
lars


----------



## ronnyvanoohlen (9. März 2009)

*AW: Die besten Platten-Reviere*



> Also liegt die Teufelsschlucht im gesamten Gebiet zwischen Meschendorf und Wittenbeck?



Nein, die Teufelsschlucht ist die Steilküste von Rerik, welche sich ostwärts zieht bis zum Knick. 



> Wie finde ich am besten solch eine Rinne, gibts da eine Möglichkeit um zu erkennen ob ich sie getroffen habe oder nicht?



Naja, also es macht schon einen Sinn wenn du vom Wanderweg aus mal den Strandabschnitt erkundigst. Zwecks des Werfens: Du wirst doch wohl wissen welchen Schwung du verwenden hast um auf 5o Meter zu kommen, oder??? Ansonsten musst du mit dem Angeln beginnen wenn es noch etwas hell ist. 



> Du hast gechrieben das dort steiniger Grund ist, ich dachte immer das Plattfische nur im Sand "liegen"|kopfkrat



Meine persönlichen Erfahrungen sind, dass ich die kapitalen Platten immer an den Übergängen zwischen Rinne und Sandbank gefangen habe. Steinbutts hatte ich immer inmitten der Rinne... Probiers ruhig aus. Aber wie gesagt, zwecks der vorsichtigen Buttbissen empfehle ich dir eine lange Mundschnur am unteren Haken...


----------



## Team Dorschjäger (12. September 2009)

*AW: Die besten Platten-Reviere*

Puttgarden auf Fehmarn , verlängerung alte Steinmole auf etwa 7 - 8 Meter Tiefe , oder Fährhafen Ost  und Westmole bei den Ansteuerungstonnen .


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (13. September 2009)

*AW: Die besten Platten-Reviere*



ronnyvanoohlen schrieb:


> Nein, die Teufelsschlucht ist die Steilküste von Rerik, welche sich ostwärts zieht bis zum Knick.



Moin,
das ist so leider nicht richtig. Die Teufelsschlucht ist in Rerik eine Schlucht in der Steilküste. Das ist also kein Gebiet sondern eine Stelle. Die befindet sich, wenn man den Ort Rerik Richtung Meschendorf verlässt auf der Linken Seite inter den letzen Häusern. Dort geht ein Weg zu einem Parkplatz an der Küste. Dort vom Parkplatz noch etwa 100 Meter nach rechts gegangen und mann steht an der Teufelsschlucht. 
Hier noch was von mir zum Thema.

Das beste Plattenrevier in der Gegend ist für mich aber der Trollegrund. Allerdings brauch man dort ein Boot um an die Flachmänner zu kommen.


----------



## carprun (15. September 2009)

*AW: Die besten Platten-Reviere*

hallo dorschjäger.wollte mal wissen wie viel man an einem guten tag ca.fängt und wann die beste zeit ist.an deinen topstellen!hatte nämlich mal mit dem gedanken gespielt ein wochenende auf platten zu angeln,da die anfahrt zu weit ist kommen kurztripps nicht in frage.


----------



## Team Dorschjäger (29. September 2009)

*AW: Die besten Platten-Reviere*



carprun schrieb:


> hallo dorschjäger.wollte mal wissen wie viel man an einem guten tag ca.fängt und wann die beste zeit ist.an deinen topstellen!hatte nämlich mal mit dem gedanken gespielt ein wochenende auf platten zu angeln,da die anfahrt zu weit ist kommen kurztripps nicht in frage.



Beste Zeit , Mai bis Oktober , habe schon bis zu 60 Stück gefangen . Bei Osten Wind habe ich schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht . Windstille und kein Sonnenschein sind auch gute Voraussetzungen .


----------



## FehmarnAngler (29. September 2009)

*AW: Die besten Platten-Reviere*



Team Dorschjäger schrieb:


> Puttgarden auf Fehmarn , verlängerung alte Steinmole auf etwa 7 - 8 Meter Tiefe , oder Fährhafen Ost und Westmole bei den Ansteuerungstonnen .


 

Ööööhm meinst du die Scandlines Mole in Puttgarden?
Denn auf dieser ist das Angeln seit dem 1.1.09 verboten.

Oder meinst du die alte H****r Mole weiter in Richtung Osten? 


Auf Fehmarn fängt man allgemein an der Nordküste sehr gut Plattfisch. Der Bereich bei Niobe Denkmal zählt du den besten Orten.  

Im Fehmarnsunt fängt man auch teilweise sehr gut, jedoch kann viel Kraut und Strömung einem schnell den Spaß verderben.


Gruß, Jochen


----------



## sandro82 (29. September 2009)

*AW: Die besten Platten-Reviere*

Hallo!
Wollte mal fragen ob die lästigen wollhandkrabben noch aktiv sind?Wie sind die Platten fänge zurzeit?


----------



## FehmarnAngler (30. September 2009)

*AW: Die besten Platten-Reviere*



sandro82 schrieb:


> Hallo!
> Wollte mal fragen ob die lästigen wollhandkrabben noch aktiv sind?Wie sind die Platten fänge zurzeit?


 

In der Ostsee gibt es ohnehin kaum Wollhandkrabben. 
Also mit den Krebsen geht es wieder abwärts, seitdem der Dorsch wieder flacher kommt.:vik:


Gruß, Jochen


----------



## sandro82 (30. September 2009)

*AW: Die besten Platten-Reviere*

Na das hört sich doch gut an.Danke.


----------



## Nordlicht (1. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Die besten Platten-Reviere*



Team Dorschjäger schrieb:


> Puttgarden auf Fehmarn , verlängerung alte Steinmole auf etwa 7 - 8 Meter Tiefe , oder Fährhafen Ost  und Westmole bei den Ansteuerungstonnen .



....und Flügge-Sand,
....und südl. vom Wulfener Golfplatz #h


----------



## Team Dorschjäger (12. März 2010)

*AW: Die besten Platten-Reviere*

So anbei drei super Plätze zum Butt angeln auf Fehmarn vor Puttgarden.

N 54°30,777`
E 11°13,833`

N 54°30,319`
E 11°14,167`

N 54°31,327`
E 11°12,521`

Viel Petri
Gruß
Christian


----------

